# /How do I remove SmugMug plugin so I can reinstall it?



## Cuzzinbrucie (Jan 11, 2017)

How do I remove SmugMug plugin so I can reinstall it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 11, 2017)

File>Plug-in Manager, then when the plug-in manager opens, select the SmugMug plug-in in the left-hand column and then click on the "Remove" button at the bottom of that column.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> File>Plug-in Manager, then when the plug-in manager opens, select the SmugMug plug-in in the left-hand column and then click on the "Remove" button at the bottom of that column.


I realize that would be the logical way to remove it but the remove button is grayed out and not available. How do I overcome that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2017)

It's probably installed in the Modules folder then. C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ Lightroom \ Modules


----------



## jeanachang (Mar 4, 2021)

I see that this is an old thread, but I just clicked on "Update" for the SmugMug plugin, and keep getting an error message so I can't upload any of my photos. *"Can't update this collection. An internal error has occurred.  ?:0: Attempt to compare nil with number."* I would like to uninstall the SmugMug plugin and start over, but the remove button is grayed out.  I did look in the Modules folder, and there are several SmugMug folders there. I don't dare just delete anything, since I'm not sure what I'm doing. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2021)

That's probably a question best asked of the SmugMug team as they run that plug-in. I would assume you could probably quite safely move the smug mug folders elsewhere and then reinstall afresh.


----------

